# como controlar la direccion en un motor de 220v



## alvarog423 (Ago 5, 2006)

hola, tengo un motor de 220v CA (6 RPM, 60Hz 4W)

el problema es q cuando lo conencto algunas veces gira en sentido horario o otras veces en antihorario, necesito usar este motor para controlar unas poleas, es el unico que me puede server que encontre en mi ciudad, pero no se como controlar la direccion de este

lo unico que tiene el motor son los 2 cables para enchufarlo

se puede controlar la direccion?? o siempre girara donde se le antoje?


----------



## Queso89 (Ago 5, 2006)

bueno, lo que debe hacer es asegurarse de que siempre conecta las dos fases en un mismo
sitio, es decir, para invertir el sentido de giro de un motor se deben intercambiar las fases o cables por donde se alimenta el motor, quiza ud cuando lo conecta invierte las fases y es por ello que unas veces le gira en un sentido y otras veces en otro.


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 5, 2006)

a q se refiere con fases??? mmm lo q entiendo es q siempre conecte los cables en la misma posicion y cambie el orden de los cables para cambiar el sentido

pero cuando probe el motor, lo enchufe y lo activava con un switch, osea q no lo desenchufaba nunca, pero aun asi a ratos iba en sentido horario y otras veces en antihorario

gracias


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 7, 2006)

¿de dónde salió el motor? no debe de ser un motor común.


----------



## neutron (Ago 17, 2006)

solo tense que ponerle un capacitor electrolitico en paralelo que sea mayor a 311V en lo posible... y tener una capacitancia alta, como por ejemplo de 100uF...

o la otra solucion es ponerle un diodo en serie en una de las entradas del motor...o crear u puente de diodos...

nose si te sirve pero es mi objetivo...

hasta luego..


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 18, 2006)

busca en el google como construir un inversor de giro para corriente alterna en monofasica pues supongo que en tu ciudad la linea electrica llevara 220v entre fase y neutro (cuidado que eso no es positivo y negativo) se que existen elementos para controlar el sentido de los motores de CA corriente alterna pues ese es el funcionamiento basico del ascensor, si no siempre estaria subiendo, o bajando pero no haria las dos cosas, en fin mira lo que te he dicho y nos cuentas, si no pues ya le buscaremos otra solucion, en corrient alterna da iwal como metas las clavijas pues la polaridad de la misma corriente cambia a una frecuencia de 50 o 60 Hz respectivamente, dependiendo del lugar del mundo que te encuentres aki en españa es 50Hz, y para que notaras ese cambio deberias de cambiar la posicion del enchufe 50 o 60 veces en un segundo, weno espero haberte ayudado


----------

